# Gay marriage in spain between American citizen and Romanian citizen



## ert899 (Jan 31, 2010)

I am trying to marry my Romanian boyfriend in Spain. I am an American citizen. He is a Romanian citizen. But since he is also an EU citizen, is he able to establish permanent residence in Spain and thereby become eligible to sponsor me as a family member for purposes of me attaining permanent residence as well in Spain? Please, please help.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ert899 said:


> I am trying to marry my Romanian boyfriend in Spain. I am an American citizen. He is a Romanian citizen. But since he is also an EU citizen, is he able to establish permanent residence in Spain and thereby become eligible to sponsor me as a family member for purposes of me attaining permanent residence as well in Spain? Please, please help.


I know that Romanians have the right to live & work in Spain, but I'm not sure if that counts as permanent residence

I know that gay marriage is possible here in Spain - some friends of mine are going through the process at the mo - though where we are there's a hugely long waiting list - I think they were told about a year

I'm afraid I have no idea if when married he would be able to sponsor you

you really need to see an immigration expert


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I know that Romanians have the right to live & work in Spain, but I'm not sure if that counts as permanent residence
> 
> I know that gay marriage is possible here in Spain - some friends of mine are going through the process at the mo - though where we are there's a hugely long waiting list - I think they were told about a year
> 
> ...


If the same law that applies to heterosexual couples is also applicable here, then you should be able to apply for a relevant visa as someone married to (or in civil partnership with) an EU citizen. But since even a heterosexual marriage between a resident and non-resident in Spain is fraught with difficulties (and rules change from place to place), I don't expect it to be a straightforward procedure. You should make some local inquiries.


----------

